# HBO Championship Boxing: Adonis Stevenson vs. Tavoris Coud, Vera vs. Chavez Jr.



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

undercard on toprank.tv


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

thanks for the update, bama. anyone know if hbo in canada is going to show these cards? my channel list is saying the 2013 rock and roll hall of fame ceremony is showing instead.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Grady Brewer is bringing it hard to the eastern euro dude, euro dude is winning but he isn't quiting.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Grady Brewer is the truth 42 and giving a hard fight to everyone who wants it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

80 - 71
79 - 72

Matt Korobov UD over Grady Brewer


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 89 - 71
> 78 - 72
> 
> Matt Korobov UD over Grady Brewer


Grady Brewer has long been one of the baddest ass old school vet journeymen in the game. He's no easy win for hardly anybody. :deal


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Deigo Magdaleno fighting now against Edgar Riovalle


----------



## unheeding (Jul 22, 2013)

church11 said:


> thanks for the update, bama. anyone know if hbo in canada is going to show these cards? my channel list is saying the 2013 rock and roll hall of fame ceremony is showing instead.


HBO Canada won't... Stevenson/Cloud is $55 on Fibe TV atsch


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

3 - 0 Magdelano


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

unheeding said:


> HBO Canada won't... Stevenson/Cloud is $55 on Fibe TV atsch


ah thanks a lot...i didn't even consider the stevenson/cloud fight is in montreal. i notice that sportsnet has a 10:30 TBA boxing broadcast starting at 10:30, hopefully it's the chavez/vera fight.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Checking in. :good


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

5 - 0 Magdelano


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

7 - 0 Magdelano
One sided affair, not a good fight at all. Guess they have to rebuild Deigo after his lose.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

100 - 90 x 3
Deigo Magdelano


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Some great music at the venue, 
California Love, crowd getting hype with it too. LOL


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Grady Brewer has long been one of the baddest ass old school vet journeymen in the game. He's no easy win for hardly anybody. :deal


He was for Chudinov, but fair play, I thought he'd gone after that fight. Maybe it was fixed, that was on The War of Lebedev's Eye show...


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 7 - 0 Magdelano
> One sided affair, not a good fight at all. Guess they have to rebuild Deigo after his lose.


Sorry to ask dumb questions, but is Diego the younger bro?? (if he is, he's my favorite of the 2)

When did he lose?? and to who??

Thanks


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Vaguely interesting to see Joseph Laryea on the bill, even after a few beatings, that win over Appleby has served him well


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Sorry to ask dumb questions, but is Diego the younger bro?? (if he is, he's my favorite of the 2)
> 
> When did he lose?? and to who??
> 
> Thanks


Román Martínez, in Macao


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> He was for Chudinov, but fair play, I thought he'd gone after that fight. Maybe it was fixed, that was on The War of Lebedev's Eye show...


Ahh ok

I have a theory though, that fighters over 40 yrs old (including Hopkins) can "blow Hot and Cold" on given nights. Can pull out a show looking as good or better than they ever did, then just gas and look their age the next. :conf


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Since I'm asking dumb questions (and knowledgeable folks are being kind enough to answer ..), I was wondering today what ever happened to Walle Omotoso??

That's another Good and Tough ass fighter with a fan's style, that has seemingly disappeared from TV as soon as he'd gotten on there ... :think


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Chris Fernandez vs Karim Mayfield next.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm just about ready to give up on Karim, talk about unfulfilled hype.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

pipe wrenched said:


> Since I'm asking dumb questions (and knowledgeable folks are being kind enough to answer ..), I was wondering today what ever happened to Walle Omotoso??
> 
> That's another Good and Tough ass fighter with a fan's style, that has seemingly disappeared from TV as soon as he'd gotten on there ... :think


He lost to Jesse Vargas recently, on the Bradley-Provodnikov undercard I think, though it was a very competitive, entertaining fight. I liked him as soon as I saw him, would like to see him back on a big card sometime soon.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Mayfield is fast, but that´s it, even Shawn Porter is a better boxer than him.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Mayfield was always complete hype in my opinion. A poor man's version of 2013 Shane Mosley, just wings looping right hands.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Matt Korobov fought already ??


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Vic said:


> Mayfield is fast, but that´s it, even Shawn Porter is a better boxer than him.


Agreed, he's very average and already in his thirties. He's been disappointingly inactive lately also, hasn't fought for about a year and is generally a two-fight per year kind of guy. If he wants to do anything meaningful in the sport he'll have to be far more active. Guys like him should be in the ring at least three times a year barring injury.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Its like once people figured up if you jab and time him he bottles up.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Matt Korobov fought already ??


Yeah fought Grady, he won every round but Grady made him work


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Miranda sent flying!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mayfield has no infighting ability, still wining wide shots, out of breathe already, and just a ugly fighter with above avg power.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yeah fought Grady, he won every round but Grady made him work


We are going to see Oscar Valdez though, right ? Looking forward to it, I think I didn´t watch him before...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn what a knockdown


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Vic said:


> We are going to see Oscar Valdez though, right ? Looking forward to it, I think I didn´t watch him before...


I've seen him once before. He's quite impressive, lightning-quick, puts combinations together very well and is packing heat in his gloves. He hasn't fought any good opponents yet but I think he'll do well.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Shit another hard right


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mayfield was getting the worst of it when he had him on the ropes after the 2nd knockdown. Ridiuclous. He really has no boxing skill.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Lads, can anybody link me the Top Rank undercard stream? Can't find it anywhere, only bouts that have already took place.

Thanks!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> We are going to see Oscar Valdez though, right ? Looking forward to it, I think I didn´t watch him before...


Not yet


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

http://www.toprank.tv/shared/flash/...affiliateId=&fight_key=2013_09_28_chavez_vera


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mayfield does not know how to finish nor not smother himself when he hurts someone.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

O59 said:


> Lads, can anybody link me the Top Rank undercard stream? Can't find it anywhere, only bouts that have already took place.
> 
> Thanks!


On my phone at work at the mo' but I am pretty sure it's on the website yeah?


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

turbotime said:


> On my phone at work at the mo' but I am pretty sure it's on the website yeah?


Yeah I just found it, thought "Stream #2 " was just a different stream if the first one wasn't working. atsch


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Mayfield has no chance once he starts to face the tops of the division...


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Mayfield does not know how to finish nor not smother himself when he hurts someone.


Agreed, he smothers his work far too much and when he's in the center of the ring trading all he does is throw massive, wide looping shots. If he improved his technique and became more patient he'd be a far better fighter.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't understand what's going on, these fights are on different cards aren't they? Are HBO switching between venues?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

God damn Mayfield simply can't finish this dude.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mayfield can't throw a straight punch to save his life and his looping shots are awful :err


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Fernandez is begging to be stopped....


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

This fight is making me mad :lol:


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

He's been only mildly impressive against a total journeyman and he expects a fight with Danny Garcia? :lol: C'mon, Garcia would box rings around Mayfield with ease and either win a dominant decision or stop him. He's stupidly open when he rushes in, getting caught mid-punch with his chin hanging out in the air. He'd be get countered to death by Danny.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mayfield never heard of going to the body, terrible mind as a boxer, he is like Berto except and even worse boxer.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Shane Mosley must be offended that Karim Mayfield is used as a sparring partner in preparation for him.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

He reminds me of Berto and Gamboa's baby without finishing or boxing ability


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

O59 said:


> He's been only mildly impressive against a total journeyman and he expects a fight with Danny Garcia? :lol: C'mon, Garcia would box rings around Mayfield with ease and either win a dominant decision or stop him. He's stupidly open when he rushes in, getting caught mid-punch with his chin hanging out in the air. He'd be get countered to death by Danny.


Abregu would stop this guy Mayfield...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

O59 said:


> Shane Mosley must be offended that Karim Mayfield is used as a sparring partner in preparation for him.


Defamation of character suit. :-(


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I sentence Mayfield to go back to the 90s and fight Ike Quartey.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Finally over finally realized the body is where to go.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Vic said:


> Abregu would stop this guy Mayfield...


No doubt. I'd pick Dulorme to beat him also.

Just stopped his opponent with a body-shot though, thank fuck.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAHHHH!!! my boy Pascal!!! Gonna leave this mofo shook then do the same to Bute


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dulurme has a weak chin, it would be a question of who landed first.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

black top rank girl is beautiful. I want to marry her.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAHHHH!!! my boy Pascal!!! Gonna leave this mofo shook then do the same to Bute


:nono


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Pascal's barber fucked him. 

One of Zsolt Eredi's mighty title defense opponents is on display.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Richard Guiterezz vs. Daniel Sandoval


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

I wanna see Valdez. :cry


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pascal's hair :lol:


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Gutierrez is game, no idea how good is this Sandoval guy, but Gutierrez will make him fight..


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

This Top Rank stream is choppy.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Oh my god Pascal kicked the shit out of him that round.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> black top rank girl is beautiful. I want to marry her.


Which one is that?

What is going on with you guys? I'm already watching the Pascal fight.. we're on the third round... I didn't see the Mayfield fight at all.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

O59 said:


> This Top Rank stream is choppy.


It´s on TV (free) in my country. :smile


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

browsing said:


> Which one is that?
> 
> What is going on with you guys? I'm already watching the Pascal fight.. we're on the third round... I didn't see the Mayfield fight at all.


Mayfeld was in the Jr vs Vera undercard.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

browsing said:


> Which one is that?
> 
> What is going on with you guys? I'm already watching the Pascal fight.. we're on the third round... I didn't see the Mayfield fight at all.


Its a dual site fight. The Top Rank card is happening in California(and is being shown online), HBO is showing the Canada undercard. They'll cut over for the Chavez Jr fight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Damn so no Dave Lemiquex? Any updates on his fight?


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

Pascal must have been KTFO by his barber. Seriously WTF is that?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HBO USA will show the Cloud v Stevenson fight on tape delay after showing Chavez Jr. Vera live.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Random dancing girl wtf :lol:


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

lol at the dancers at the Canada fight. Bitch can't dance.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sandoval is terrible...


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Gutierrez has a better shoulder-roll than Berto FFS.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> lol at the dancers at the Canada fight. Bitch can't dance.


rofl Taking a page out of Germany's pageantry book @LuckyLuke


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Lol Sandoval bit Gutierrez!!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Where is Bute :ibutt :ibutt!!!!!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

C'mon Pascal time to take this can to the trash


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sandoval is a dirty mofo, bites, low blows, punches in the back of the head...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

THERE HE IS :ibutt :ibutt :ibutt!!!!!!! Bute Boomaye!!!! :happy :hammer :happy arty


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> lol at the dancers at the Canada fight. Bitch can't dance.


 Yeah they are awful. WTF @ Canada


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Where is Bute :ibutt :ibutt!!!!!


trying to get his jaw reinforced with titanium.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> trying to get his jaw reinforced with titanium.


whatevs.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> HBO USA will show the Cloud v Stevenson fight on tape delay after showing Chavez Jr. Vera live.


HBO is scheduled to show Stevenson-Cloud & Chavez-Vera LIVE. The tape delayed refers to Haye-Fury (cancelled)


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pascal with a huge TKO win. Not meaningful but he looked like he hadn't missed a step. His head movement looked sharp too. Not good.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bute looking fly. Pascal looks like Kevin Hart's big brother.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

sandoval sucks


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I hate to ask stupid questions but work kicked my ass this week.....Is the fight on the same card? Or is HBO showing both..whats the deal? Trying to figure out where I can watch Chavez Vera after the Stevenson bout....


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sandoval doesn't deserve to have a name that even sounds like Saldivar.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I hate to ask stupid questions but work kicked my ass this week.....Is the fight on the same card? Or is HBO showing both..whats the deal? Trying to figure out where I can watch Chavez Vera after the Stevenson bout....


split site doubleheader, Cloud/Stevenson 1st and then Chavez/Vera


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> split site doubleheader, Cloud/Stevenson 1st and then Chavez/Vera


Ok so I found a good stream showing the Stevenson fight...if I keep it there the Vera fight should be on after. Preciate it!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Get HBO you tight cunts :lol:


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> It´s on TV (free) in my country. :smile


Really? Is boxing mainstream in Brazil?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> Really? Is boxing mainstream in Brazil?


No, it´s not exactly free actually, you have to pay for these additional channels, it´s a sports channel and they show boxing quite often..it´s the same one that showed Floyd vs Canelo.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Get HBO you tight cunts :lol:


u r lucky i dont get that gov't cheese like u


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> No, it´s not exactly free actually, you have to pay for these additional channels, it´s a sports channel and they show boxing quite often..it´s the same one that showed Floyd vs Canelo.


Gotcha, like Sky in the UK and Ireland


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> u r lucky i dont get that gov't cheese like u


:lol:

I deserve it


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

sandobum still hasnt ktgo


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

did Bob Papa leave HBO? Why is Kellerman doing play by play?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pretty sure the commentators got dispersed amongst the split venues.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I thought Adonis was taller than 5'11


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

i like felix......good fighter


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:bbb


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

finally


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> did Bob Papa leave HBO? Why is Kellerman doing play by play?


Papa is out I think because of his New York Giants duties. Max and Jim have been doing BAD and Championship boxing lately. Only difference is roy does WCB and Andre does BAD.

Gay ass music Adonis is coming out to though, you have the epic champion speech then fucking Akon.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

As much as I enjoyed seeing Dawson KO'd...I would love to see the same thing happen to Stevenson. He seems like a total douche lol


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Josesito Felix Jr. looks like if Juanma and Carlos Molina (154 lber) had a kid.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Thunder Cloud's about to put the hurt on Superman.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Josesito Felix Jr. looks like if Juanma and Carlos Molina (154 lber) had a kid.


:yep


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Buffer pulled a Nick Cannon, lightweight championship of the world :-(


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

This has all the look of a "somebody getting KTFO" fight.

I hope it's Stevenson.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> As much as I enjoyed seeing Dawson KO'd...I would love to see the same thing happen to Stevenson. He seems like a total douche lol


How? he seems awesome and in the pre fight he is super nice


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cloud looks small as hell.
The Legacy of Don King vs. The Legacy of Emmanuel Steward


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> This has all the look of a "somebody getting KTFO" fight.
> 
> I hope it's Stevenson.


God I hope so too...in front of his adoring fans lol would make my night.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Bombs away!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Do it for Steward!!!!!!!


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> How? he seems awesome and in the pre fight he is super nice


Mainly im just pulling for a USA win in front of his home fans...he had his moment against dawson Id like to see it reversed. Hes just a little arrogant...not like I hate the guy though lol hoping for a good fight.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Montreal fans will support anybody who will win; even this woman beating pimp. and none of the fighters are Canadian.

The Cuban guys should move there instead of here.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

Sevenson jabbing and crcling. Could jabbing trying to get in and Adonis lands a nice right hook. Cloud pressing and trying to get in side. Missed left from Adonis, missed right hook from Adonis.. Cloud jabbing trying to get in. Cloud feinting now. Cloud landing a jab misses a right. Adonis jabbing and just misses a left. Nice left to the body of cloud.. Cloud standing in the middle of the fing now.. cloud doulbing the jab trying to get in. Missed right hook and nice straight lef from Adonis and Cloud hurt. Wide irght from cloud.. Nice left to body of Cloud. Cloud wincing his eye.. Missed left and another missed left from Adonis. Missed left and right from Adonis.. Cloud doubling the jab and keeping range now. Blocked left from Adonis again. Cloud pressing now. grazing right from Cloud, double jab right to the body just misses from cloud.

10 - 9 Adonis Stevenson.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Stevenson


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cloud shit himself after feeling dat left


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

think buffer overdid it with the accent on the intros.

Stevenson should take this at some point. Cloud just doesn't have any defense. good that he's made it this far in his career...


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

10-9 Stevenson. Landed the only blows that counted. Not that I think we're heading for a decision.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

adonis just did apollo creed right there


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Stevenson has the text book kronk stance and hand positioning.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

this getting good now

10-9 Stevenson

20-18


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Cloud pressing behind the jab, Adonis moving back jabbing up and down.. Right hook from Adonis caught on the gloves. Missed left from Adonis. Cloud pressing and Adonis is feinting. Cloud pressing, nice right to the body of cloud after a blocked left.. Adonis showboating now.. Jab missed left from Adonis. Caught left and missed right from Cloud. Missed left and Cloud ties up. Cloud back to pressing while Adonis jabs and moves back. Nice left from Adonis to the body of Cloud.. Hge right from Cloud, Adonis eats it missed left and Cloud slips. Not a knockdown. Cloud back to pressing they are trading jabs. Nic left from Adonis in an exchange looks like it hits Cloud's chest and a counter left from Adonis at the bell but only grazing.

10 - 9 Adonis
20 - 18 Adonis Stevenson


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Cloud gone get stopped soon


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

this looks like pacquiao-hatton instead cloud hanging in there so far


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

20-18 Stevenson. He's treating Cloud a little nicer than he treated his ho's, but he'll step it up soon.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Damn Stevenson sweet pea'd Cloud :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Stevenson has some glass hiding in there. If Cloud can catch him clean....


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Ive been saying it for five years. Cloud sucks


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cloud's chin is solid


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Footwork is Cloud's kryptonite. You'd think, by now. he would have worked on his base.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

cloud wearing wilders trunks tonite


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rouind 3

Nice left hook fom Cloud, but Cloud pressing hard now. Adonis jabbing and moving and keeping rang. Nice ce jab from Adonis,missed left upper. Just short right from Cloud. Adonis jabbing and moving, Cloud catches the left and misses his rigght back at Adonis. Nice counter left from Adonis. Missed left and right from Cloud. missed left from Adonis just missed.. Adonis jabbing to the body now.. Right hook missed left from Adonis. Cloud following him but not thowing anymore.  One jab ata time from Cloud. Hard left hook from both fighters to the body. Missed counter left from Adonis and that is round.

10 - 9 Stevenson
30 - 27 Stevenson


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Stevenson

30-27


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cloud has some cheen on him.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

dang, Chavez left that dude hangin...


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm starting to think Cloud is retarded.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Cloud's chin is solid


Stevenson's power isn't all that either.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Even Harold has the fight right. You know its obvious when that happens.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> I'm starting to think Cloud is retarded.


Probably :lol:


Dealt_with said:


> Stevenson's power isn't all that either.


idk man, everytime I've seen him fight, he's put guys in comas in just a couple rounds. Though I haven't seen too many of his fights


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Ward would easily beat Stevenson


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Hell of a body shot. Cloud felt that one.

Good corner advice to keep going there. I think that could end it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4

Cloud throwing the left hook over Adonis jab. Straight left from Adonis and cloud going back. Three lefts from adonis and they are blocked. Right hook from Adonis.. Two hard rights to the body from Cloiud on the inside. cloud jabbing and pressing . Nice right hook left from Adonis. Missed coutner left from Adonis. missed eri right. Hard left hook from Cloud and Adonis ties up. Jab big missed right from cloud. missed uppercut from Adonis. counter left from Adonis. Jab from Adonis. Right hook from Adonis. Hard left to the body hurts cloud. counter left from Cloud lands and sends Adonis back. Adonis clowning now. Cloud freezing up and not throwing now.

10 - 9 Stevenson
40 - 36 Stevenson


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Hell of a body shot. Cloud felt that one.


Yeah think that hurt him the most.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Stevenson

40-36


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Cloud won't last much longer


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Stevenson's power isn't all that either.


:lol: Yes it is. Just because he meets a guy who doesn't fall over immediately doesn't negate all the other times he showed frightening power.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Stevenson's power isn't all that either.


:rofl


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

I knew Stevenson would outclass Cloud, who is too basic to win in my opinion. Though it's not over yet.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Stevenson is a lot more legit than I thought, I though he had no chin but he's taken some good shots from powerful Cloud....man he's fucking up Clud right now! I thought Cloud would pose a stylistic problem for Stevenson. 

Stevenson vs Kovalev!:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt imagine that war!!!


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

O59 said:


> I knew Stevenson would outclass Cloud, who is too basic to win in my opinion. Though it's not over yet.


Same here. Figured to be more exchanges, though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5

Cloud charging now jabbing and trying to get inside. Adonis jabbing to teh body and slipping and getting range. Adonis and Cloud fighting in the break after the ref says stop. Fight is turning up emotionally. Cloud sstaling and Stevenson pushes Cloud down to the mat. Adonis pressing now behind the jab. missed right hook to body of Cloud. Missed right hook and left from Adonis. Hard left counter from Adonis and Cloud eats it well. Hard left uppercut form Adons. Adonis ties up. Cloud pressing wide left from Adonis Left hook from Cloud catches Adonis. Cloud landing two jas now. Missed right from cloud at the end of the round.

10 - 9 Stevenson
50 - 45 Stevenson


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Stevenson

50 - 45 Stevenson


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Cloud showed a bit of fight in that round, still down 5-0


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Stevenson is one ugly mofo


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Stevenson a class above in every department.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Anybody know if JMM/Bradley will be in movie theaters? Not quite sure I want to host another fight party.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> Same here. Figured to be more exchanges, though.


Stevenson's skill and poise is impressing me here man, he's come leaps and bounds since Boone beat him. His defense and timing is top class tonight.

Also, The Rolling Stones in the background. :ibutt


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

O59 said:


> :lol: Yes it is. Just because he meets a guy who doesn't fall over immediately doesn't negate all the other times he showed frightening power.


Who has Stevenson KO'd at light heavy? Dawson who was stopped by Ward. Excuse me if I'm not a believer at this point in time.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Jesus, Cloud sucks


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

As i said Don King should get props for fooling people into believing that Cloud was anything above Friday Night Fight Level


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cloud is starting to time Adonis, he is waiting for one perfect shot though so it could be iffy

Round 6

They meet in the middle Cloud pressing Hard left hook right from Cloud. Adonis jabbing lands hard rleft to the body, jab lefft to the head o Cloud. Nice l left to the body of Cloud another body shot on Cloud. Nice right from Cloud. Low left from Adonis caught by clous. Hard left counter from Adoins. Stragiht right from Clous. Cloud pressing and slidding in, Adonis on the bike moving now They both miss their straights. Hard coutner left and cloud is falling back but circles off the ropes.. nice right hook left uppercut from Adonis. Adoni moving up and down Cloud covering up and adonis lands hard right and left hooks to the body. Nice doule left from Adonis. Cloud simply stalking and not landing anothing of note Adonis jumps in misses a hook and is tied up.

10 - 9 Stevenson
60 - 54 Stevenson


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Stevenson a class above in every department.


Except looks


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10 - 9 Stevenson

60 - 54 Stevenson


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

Cloud should try and play possum against the ropes to try lure Stevenson into range to land something, because following him around the ring like he has been doing all night clearly isn`t working.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Relentless said:


> Except looks


Braces certainly wouldn't hurt :lol:


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Cloud has learned fuck all from the Campillo and Hopkins debacles. He has no strategic processes and has the mental toughness of a marshmellow.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

good idea from Cloud. He should fight in the pocket if he can keep Stevenson there


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Who has Stevenson KO'd at light heavy? Dawson who was stopped by Ward. Excuse me if I'm not a believer at this point in time.


Knocked Dawson out cold with one punch. KO'd Boone, a guy who had beaten Stevenson and gave Ward plenty of hassle. Stopped Don George, Alcoba, and nearly knocked Gonzales' head into the ninth row with a left hand. His power is _immense_ and to deny that he because he's "only" beaten the highest-rated light-heavyweight in the planet with one shot in the first round is odd. He's taken literally every good fighter he's fought out and hasn't allowed a guy to survive since 2007.

Just looking at some of the knockouts he's scored shows how horrific his power is. He hits guys and they go down as if they've been struck by lightning.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Is that a giant glass high heel in the background?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Looking like Prince Naz in there :lol:


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

I'm impressed with Stevenson. If anyone has a reason to fall in love with their power, it's him. Despite his proven power, he's showing poise, patience, and a commitment to honing his craft. I expected all technique to go out the window once he got into a fight - I was wrong.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10 - 9 Stevenson

70 - 63 Stevenson


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

And stilllllll!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7

Nice jab to the body of Cloud. TWou counter rights and a right to the body of Adonis and they ref breaks.. Cloud is starting to get in range. Hard right and left hook to body of Adonis. Nice left from Adonis. Nice left to body of cloud after Cloud slips into ropes. hard left to body of Cloud and Cloud is movingng.. Missed jab left from Adonis. nice left again afrom Adonis. Nice right to body of Adonis and they tie up. Nice right hook from Adonis missed left from Adonis. Letto body of cloud. cloud blockck Adonis left. Blocked left fom Adonis nice left and right and left to bthe body of Cloud. Jab left form Cloud. Blocked left to the body , missed right and lefts from Cloud that is round.

10 - 9 Stevenson
70 - 63 Stevenson.

==
Cloud's corner stops the fight. His coerner betrays him. No reason for Cloud's corner to stop this fight.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Cloud has learned fuck all from the Campillo and Hopkins debacles. He has no strategic processes and has the mental toughness of a marshmellow.


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Stopping it, shit... Guess they knew he couldn't win, didn't want him to take more damage than necessary...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Adonis is the real deal. And YES, he has legit power


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Ohhhhh canadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Cloud has worse defensive tendencies than Ashley Theophane


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

It's weird. He's not flashy, he's not super fast, he doesn't have a vast array of combinations...but it works. He completely outclassed cloud


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

That was a great showing. Destroys Dawson then schools Cloud, he's one of the most improved fighters this era.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Where are all the Cloud By KO guys?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Don't know why Cloud's coerner stopped the fight. I proud of Cloud, he fought himself and his mother out the hood and to a better life, hope if he was the one that quit that this is the end and he finds something better to do with his life.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Where are all the Cloud By KO guys?


Right here, never thought I would see Cloud quit like this, but Stevenson outclassed him and picked him apart, even though I thought Cloud was getting closer and closer to his range.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Stevenson is good but if he fights ward I will take a ban bet that ward schools him easily


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Cloud's corner stops the fight. His coerner betrays him. No reason for Cloud's corner to stop this fight.


 Oh well maybe because he got beat up, cut on both eyes and couldnt land shit on Stevenson? This are reasons if you ask me.:rofl Cloud cant deal with movement at all. Cloud still would have a Chance in this fight but just a small one nothing more.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

O59 said:


> Knocked Dawson out cold with one punch. KO'd Boone, a guy who had beaten Stevenson and gave Ward plenty of hassle. Stopped Don George, Alcoba, and nearly knocked Gonzales' head into the ninth row with a left hand. His power is _immense_ and to deny that he because he's "only" beaten the highest-rated light-heavyweight in the planet with one shot in the first round is odd. He's taken literally every good fighter he's fought out and hasn't allowed a guy to survive since 2007.
> 
> Just looking at some of the knockouts he's scored shows how horrific his power is. He hits guys and they go down as if they've been struck by lightning.


man I don't GAF what anybody says. The man has a lot of power


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Right here, never thought I would see Cloud quit like this, but Stevenson outclassed him and picked him apart, even though I thought Cloud was getting closer and closer to his range.


The problem with him getting closer and closer was the left hand hitting him more and more. Props to Cloud, took the lumps.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Great performance by Stevenson. Bring on Stevenson vs Kovalev please :yep


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Adonis looked good tonight. But it is hard to gauge his development against a guy who can't handle lateral movement. 

I look forward to rooting against him next time. Hope he hangs on long enough to get laid out cold.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh a Canadian stoppage, the docs stopped the fight, that is BS.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Anyone got a HBO stream?


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Stevenson-Kovalev is _the_ fight to make.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> man I don't GAF what anybody says. The man has a lot of power


boi has got some hops :yep


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Don't know why Cloud's coerner stopped the fight. I proud of Cloud, he fought himself and his mother out the hood and to a better life, hope if he was the one that quit that this is the end and he finds something better to do with his life.


it's a good stoppage for that reason. the cornermen having nothing to prove and he was starting to really get beat down in a fight in which he didn't win a round. it wasn't going to get better for him, so if he has anything left, let him have the chance to come back another day...


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

O59 said:


> Knocked Dawson out cold with one punch. KO'd Boone, a guy who had beaten Stevenson and gave Ward plenty of hassle. Stopped Don George, Alcoba, and nearly knocked Gonzales' head into the ninth row with a left hand. His power is _immense_ and to deny that he because he's "only" beaten the highest-rated light-heavyweight in the planet with one shot in the first round is odd. He's taken literally every good fighter he's fought out and hasn't allowed a guy to survive since 2007.
> 
> Just looking at some of the knockouts he's scored shows how horrific his power is. He hits guys and they go down as if they've been struck by lightning.


Because he's fast and explosive, he catches guys by surprise/with punches they don't see coming.
He still has a lot of questions about his power against good opposition, Dawson would've been knocked out by almost anyone that night. Ward stopped him, Miranda stopped him in sparring.. Stevenson was truly in the right place at the right time for that one.
He landed everything against Cloud and didn't buzz him at all, this further solidifies my view that his power isn't all that.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Complete dominance


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Adonis is legit. People being salty already :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> :hey





Spoiler



http://firstrowus1.eu/watch/210978/2/watch-boxing-:-julio-cesar-chavez-jr-vs-brian-vera-.html


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

O59 said:


> Stevenson-Kovalev is _the_ fight to make.


Mismatch, Kovalev within 3 rounds.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> it's a good stoppage for that reason. the cornermen having nothing to prove and he was starting to really get beat down in a fight in which he didn't win a round. it wasn't going to get better for him, so if he has anything left, let him have the chance to come back another day...


Agreed. The cuts were a perfect excuse to call it, too. He was getting shut out and starting to get hurt. Retreat and fight another day.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

This was for Manny no doubt. RIP Emmanuel !!!!! :happy


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Mismatch, Kovalev within 3 rounds.


You are not serious.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> boi has got some hops :yep


his name is superman :yep 


Dealt_with said:


> Because he's fast and explosive, he catches guys by surprise/with punches they don't see coming.
> He still has a lot of questions about his power against good opposition, Dawson would've been knocked out by almost anyone that night. Ward stopped him, Miranda stopped him in sparring.. Stevenson was truly in the right place at the right time for that one.
> *He landed everything against Cloud and didn't buzz him at all,* this further solidifies my view that his power isn't all that.


you say so many things that make me shake my head


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> it's a good stoppage for that reason. the cornermen having nothing to prove and he was starting to really get beat down in a fight in which he didn't win a round. it wasn't going to get better for him, so if he has anything left, let him have the chance to come back another day...


Bullshit.
This is prize fighting, unless he can't defend himself he fights until he gets KO'd. Anything else is robbing a opportunity from the fighter. Cloud isn't a 23 year old with more time, he is in his 30s as well and this may well be his last shot, he deserves a chance to use all the time he has avaialable.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

He probably has no idea who Kovalev is :lol:


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> This was for Manny no doubt. RIP Emmanuel !!!!! :happy


Sad that this scumbag is the last living legacy of Manny, who was known as a class guy.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> his name is superman :yep
> you say so many things that make me shake my head


:lol: Dealt is definitely a character.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Sad that this scumbag is the last living legacy of Manny, who was known as a class guy.


He does it through Manny and we all know he is smiling down on him right now reaching out for a hug. It's beautiful.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> man I don't GAF what anybody says. The man has a lot of power


Definitely. Doesn't matter if Gonzales was an established champion or contender (for the record, he was 27-1 going into this fight so he was obviously a decent operator at the very least) knocking somebody out in that manner means you hit like a truck. Then doing the exact same thing to a guy who's only ever stoppage happened when he was drained and was ranked as the premier light-heavyweight in the world.

To not have faith in his power is weird.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Mismatch, Kovalev within 3 rounds.


After tonight, I think it will take Sergey at least 6-8 rounds. Stevenson moves surprisingly well, and you don't just bully a guy like that into the corner. It will take some patience & finesse.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://firstrowus1.eu/watch/210978/2/watch-boxing-:-julio-cesar-chavez-jr-vs-brian-vera-.html


BBall to the rescue again :thumbsup 
Much appreciated mate :cheers


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Although I would feel safer putting my bet on Ward, after watching the Dawson fight...I wouldn't be surprised if Stevenson caught Ward with a killer left-hand to end the show


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HBO is cute, they have all their fighters ringside, so much for the network of champions.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> his name is superman :yep
> you say so many things that make me shake my head


He landed everything and anything against Cloud, he landed his best shots continuously and the only shot that hurt Cloud for a second was a body shot. 
I can't believe people think he's legit because he outboxed Cloud. Good performance against a perfect opponent for him to look good against. If he sparked out Cloud I would've been a believer in his power. He has a LOT to prove at light heavy, he hadn't done much at all at super middle and this was his second (first really) light heavyweight fight. He is high in confidence at the moment, someone like Kovalev or even Pascal would take that from him fairly easily imo.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JIm seems like he is rooting for Tim because he is mad about Manny. LOL


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Timmy looks slim


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> HBO is cute, they have all their fighters ringside, so much for the network of champions.


Garcia and Rios are there to support their fellow weight cheat :yep


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Because he's fast and explosive, he catches guys by surprise/with punches they don't see coming.
> He still has a lot of questions about his power against good opposition, Dawson would've been knocked out by almost anyone that night. Ward stopped him, Miranda stopped him in sparring.. Stevenson was truly in the right place at the right time for that one.
> He landed everything against Cloud and didn't buzz him at all, this further solidifies my view that his power isn't all that.


Almost everybody picked Dawson to school him and he knocked him out with a single shot, mate. He's stopped everybody he's beaten since 2007, some with vicious knockouts. He's stopped Cloud, Dawson, Alcoba, Gonzales, Boone, George etc. I do respect your opinion in general but you're completely wrong on this one.

What does somebody have to do to be considered a big puncher? To me, it's consistently stopping at the very least, good, solid operators; which Adonis has done. Then when you spark a very good fighter in one round with a single punch, it solidifies that notion.

Sitting there and saying "nah his power isn't all that, he hits them with punches they don't see coming, etc." Is honestly farcical. He's a big fuckin' puncher, no need to discuss it further. He's stopped every good fighter he's beaten, that's good enough for me. :conf


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> HBO is cute, they have all their fighters ringside, so much for the network of champions.


there are always a lot of fighters at this venue. Before Rios/Alvarado 1, Mikey Garcia was walking the concourse just hanging out with fans. He's a cool guy.

I've personally met Sergio Martinez, Antonio Tarver, and Nonito Donaire there too plus some prospects. Seen a ton more.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

HBO is desperate, Vic Darchiyan vs Nonito Donaire 2 is much anticipated?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cotto's wife lost some weight. Still a big girl waiting to come out though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> BBall to the rescue again :thumbsup
> Much appreciated mate :cheers


:yep no problem man


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Brazilian commentator just said he is a huge fan of Bob Arum :lol: atsch


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> there are always a lot of fighters at this venue. Before Rios/Alvarado 1, Mikey Garcia was walking the concourse just hanging out with fans. He's a cool guy.
> 
> I've personally met Sergio Martinez, Antonio Tarver, and Nonito Donaire there too plus some prospects. Seen a ton more.


I know fighters are always there, but I"m saying it is a image of being ringside and a network with champs which is why they are in a certain section.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> He landed everything and anything against Cloud, he landed his best shots continuously and the only shot that hurt Cloud for a second was a body shot.
> I can't believe people think he's legit because he outboxed Cloud. Good performance against a perfect opponent for him to look good against. If he sparked out Cloud I would've been a believer in his power. He has a LOT to prove at light heavy, he hadn't done much at all at super middle and this was his second (first really) light heavyweight fight. He is high in confidence at the moment, someone like Kovalev or even Pascal would take that from him fairly easily imo.


I guess because Hamed hit Soto and didn't make him wince his power was overrated.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

what is going on? jr ordering a big mac or something?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I know fighters are always there, but I"m saying it is a image of being ringside and a network with champs which is why they are in a certain section.


The promoters hook them up to make sure they're seen. Mares, JSK, Berto were all ringside for Lara/Angulo.

I absolutely love that venue, but didn't want to be the one guy rooting against Chavez Jr. in that crowd. Plus, don't want to give that POS any of my money.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

O59 said:


> Almost everybody picked Dawson to school him and he knocked him out with a single shot, mate. He's stopped everybody he's beaten since 2007, some with vicious knockouts. He's stopped Cloud, Dawson, Alcoba, Gonzales, Boone, George etc. Some of those being vicious knockouts. I do respect your opinion in general but you're completely wrong on this one.


If someone was picking Dawson in that fight they weren't paying attention. Cloud has been his best victory by far, vicious knockouts against those other names doesn't indicate that Stevenson is a monster. Boone sparked him out as well so there's some questions about his ability to take a shot that aren't answered either.
We'll have to wait and see. I'd pick Kovalev, Pascal and Froch to stop him within 6 rounds at this point.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> boi has got some hops :yep


He reminded me of Lennox and Hamed in this fight :think. Manny would be proud


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vera's speech is already terrible. I feel for him, it might be time for him to stop.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I think this fight is going to be very fun to watch......Vera was stopped before but I wouldn´t call his chin bad...


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I think the term "battles with his weight" is misleading. It implies Chavez trains hard and made 160 legitimately. We all know neither of those are true.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

Vic said:


> Brazilian commentator just said he is a huge fan of Bob Arum :lol: atsch


who isn't he is such a blatant scumbag he is pretty :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I think Chavez really tried to make 168, but they underestimated how much the dieuretics were really helping him, dude really is bigger than they suspected.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah, THOSE are real. :lol:


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bullshit.
> This is prize fighting, unless he can't defend himself he fights until he gets KO'd. Anything else is robbing a opportunity from the fighter. Cloud isn't a 23 year old with more time, he is in his 30s as well and this may well be his last shot, he deserves a chance to use all the time he has avaialable.


hahaha. he wasn't going to do anything with the time he had left. the corner knew that and was real with him. plain. he fought a guy whos better and was prepared, he had no chance. fight had been over competitively...


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Yeah, THOSE are real. :lol:


Real nice :yep


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

"Mutually" agreed catchweight.... smh.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Go Vera.

Obviously, the deck has been stacked against him, but I hope he finds a wuess ay.

I guess I kind of (but not really) understand how other mexican fans have passed on their support to him. Whatever.

How supposed boxing fans have done the same is beyond me.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Yeah, THOSE are real. :lol:


and undoubtedly delicious...


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

The Latina on the right, she'd get it.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Chavez gloves are damn fine..


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> hahaha. he wasn't going to do anything with the time he had left. the corner knew that and was real with him. plain. he fought a guy whos better and was prepared, he had no chance. fight had been over competitively...


If you know the future so well give me the lotto numbers for the lottery. Fact is you fight the fight and who knows what can happen.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Did they weigh-in the fighters today?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I'd have Vera go for the body. Jr's probably not in very good shape.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

wtf is this dumbass doing circling around?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Unreal how Ward wants a Chavez fight so bad :lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks like a really small ring.

I'm shocked! :-(


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Unreal how Ward wants a Chavez fight so bad :lol:


Easy money. And tons of it.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow, Jr looks slow as hell ! Bad, looks bad.
Vera has a good chance here !!!


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Unreal how Ward wants a Chavez fight so bad :lol:


he's doing a horrible job of hiding his agenda (and I'm a Ward fan)


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Did JCC Jr. have the feet to be fleet-footed


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

Vera stalking Chavez and Veralands a nice jab. Chavez is circling the ring and keeping distance. Vera jabbing up and down. double jab right from Vera. Double jab from Vera. again. Chavez lands a nice left hook ancircles away Hard right to the body. Hard left to the bhead of Vera and Vera is stunned.. Double jab from Vera. Double jab missed right fom Vera. Blocked left from chavez. Chavez feinting the right hand now. Hard left to body of Vera. Chavez back on the outside moving and not letting Vera set. Hard counter left from Chavez jr. Jab to body of Vera. Double jab from Vera. Big left hook again from Chavez jr. Chavez simply circles away from Vera and that is round.

10 - 9 Chavez Jr.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Pothead


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Unreal how Ward wants a Chavez fight so bad :lol:


Yeah this was pretty shameless and I'm not looking forward to another 9 rounds of such nonsense.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Daddy's boy landed the only meaningful shots. Lots of wasted energy by Vera. Needs to step to 8 and throw a body shot.

10-9 Jr.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Easy money. And tons of it.


:yep

That little risk for that much reward? Ward's champing at the bit for that fight to happen.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Well Vera is going to get his ass kicked


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

errsta said:


> he's doing a horrible job of hiding his agenda (and I'm a Ward fan)


:lol: My bro just legitimately asked if Ward would fight Chavez just based on his remarks. Almost sounds like he wants to date him. What, Pavlik isn't available?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

poorface said:


> Yeah this was pretty shameless and I'm not looking forward to another 9 rounds of such nonsense.


Bute has to beat someone but Chavez and Pavlik, call'em up!!!


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

jr showing he can box


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

errsta said:


> he's doing a horrible job of hiding his agenda (and I'm a Ward fan)


I'd pay a pretty penny if they held it in Staples. But no way will Jr. go anywhere near Ward anytime soon., if ever.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Chavez jr looks like a heavy


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JR doing the Mayweather :lol:


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

10-9 Vera.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Vera out hard trowing 3 right hands all on the guard of Chavez and Chavez circles out and gets range again. Double left hook, Hard left hook from Chavez again. Triple jab from Vera.. Nice right from Vera on the inside. Missed right from Vera. Nice left hook from Vera, another left from Vera. Chavez backing up slips two jabs. Lead right from Cahvez jr. Nice left to by and lead right from Chavez on Vera. Vera staling and cahvez slips. Double jab and grazing left from Vera. Chavez lands a stiff jab. Left hook blocked from Chavez. chavez jabbing to the body. Missed jab and right fom Vera. Hard left from Vera. Nice right to the body of Vera, they are back at range. Chavez outside circling. Nice left hook fom Chavez that Vera runs into. Nice right from Vera and they look at each other.

10 - 9 Chavez Jr.
20 - 18 Chavez Jr.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chavez is :blood

19-19


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

For those of you who haven't made it out to Carson, I highly recommend it. Not a bad seat in the house, outside, beautiful SoCal weather....it's a great night at the fights.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Chavez don't you dare fuck me out of my Vcash


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

boxing intelligently, jr


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

What is JR even doing right now walk this cunt down !


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

Vera pressing behind a single jab and Chavez is simpling moving. Nice left to body of Chavez. Triple left from Vera. Vera flurries lands nothingng. Hard left to the body from Chavez.. Vera pushing the jab and still walking forward. Vera throwing but not landing anything. blocked left from Chavez. Double jab missed right and missed left from Vera. Chavez simply moving back and covering up. left from Vera hit the elvow of Chavez. Nice right lands in a Vera flurry. Hard right to body of Vera. huge left to head of Vera. Vera following chavez just misses a right. Huge counter right from Chavez.. Vera throwing the jab and not landing. missed right to the body afrom Vera. Vera throwing the jab and jumps out.

10 - 9 Chavez Jr.
30 - 27 Chavez Jr.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice round for Vera. Jr. can only fight in spurts.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

jr doing some floyd in there


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

29-28 Jr.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

28-29 Vera

Chavez just needs to take it to the inside


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

I just realized since Max isn't there, is Ward going to do the post-fight interview and "challenge" Chavez Jr? :barf


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

poorface said:


> I just realized since Max isn't there, is Ward going to do the post-fight interview and "challenge" Chavez Jr? :barf


:lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4

Vera back to charge=ing but slipping the chavez left hook. Blocked right from Chavez, but misses left again. Vera jabbing and moving but not landing. nice right from Chavez Jr. Missed left from Chavez Jr. They trade jabs. Triple left from Vera blocked and missed, nice left from Vera. Big left from Vera and Chavez looks to the ref, Vera stoms back on him but Chavez moves back and gets range. Vera throwing but landing nothing. Hge left hand from Chavez jr, Vera does some actions and runs back at Cahvez, Vera jabbign flurries but it is all blocked.. Chavez simply circling and keepping range. hard left hook from Chavez. Vera flurries on the guard. Missed right and left. Lead right from Chavez and Vera flurries back not landing.

10 - 9 Chavez Jr.
40 - 36 Chavez Jr.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

chavez not active enough to win the rounds


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Did JCC Jr. have the feet to be fleet-footed


and get up and dance like Ali?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

37-39 Vera

Chavez just needs to fight up close. Retard


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Jr really can´t hurt Vera...


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

good round. jr beautiful with those hooks


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Chavez is big. don't think Vera is clever enough to pull this off.

172.5 for Vera 173 for Chavez. tonight it's probably something like: Vera 175 Chavez 190...


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Chavez is gassed already


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Another round for Vera. He's landing enough shots on that soft body to maybe take the steam out of Jr's shots later on. 

I have this a draw.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

holy shit has Vera ever improved and trined hard. he's fighting smarter than ive ever seen him! leaps and bounds beyond the kirkland fight and even better than a few years back in his rematch loss to Lee


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

could outfight him with energy though...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This guy has the ring IQ of Forrest Gump


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Lampley calling blocked shots as landed. Only for the house fighter, though. Sounds familiar.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

The ref tells Jr. "stop crying." Classic.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5

Vera out jabbing lands a nice left to teh body of chavez. Double jabs and hooks off of it again and it is blocked. Nice right from Chavez and Vera flurries but nothing lands. Nice flurry again that doesnt land nice left grazing form Vera. Hard leftt to teh body of Vera. chavez, simply pickign Vera apart. Nice right from Vera catches Chavez on the ropes sliding. double left from Vera... Chavez on the outside slipping Nice left from Vera, Vera eats a hard left, jab right from Chavez ags well. chavez circling and they trade jabs. Hard right from Vera on the inside and Chavez cries. Vera swinging and not landing. Nice left from Chavez on Vera coming in. Nice right from chavez on Vera coming in. vera flurries lands a grazing ng left hand. Chavez cries about low blow and ref warns him. hard left hook from Chavez catches Vera. chavez circling again.

10 - 9 Chavez Jr.
50 - 45 Chavez Jr.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice round for both guys. Jr. took it and a 3-2 lead.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Somebody should have hired Alex Ariza before the fight

46-49 Vera


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Golo sighting :happy :happy


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

48-47 Jr. A few of the rounds have been very tough to score, imo.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> holy shit has Vera ever improved and trined hard. he's fighting smarter than ive ever seen him! leaps and bounds beyond the kirkland fight and even better than a few years back in his rematch loss to Lee


He looks the same as he always looked to me., he would be gone if chavez threw in combination.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Did Chavez even see an exercise bike during training? Or a treadmill? Or a swimming pool?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

vera showing some solid chin


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I'm waiting for Ward to jump in the ring and whack Vera with his belt when the ref is distracted.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 5
> 
> Vera out jabbing lands a nice left to teh body of chavez. Double jabs and hooks off of it again and it is blocked. Nice right from Chavez and Vera flurries but nothing lands. Nice flurry again that doesnt land nice left grazing form Vera. Hard leftt to teh body of Vera. chavez, simply pickign Vera apart. Nice right from Vera catches Chavez on the ropes sliding. double left from Vera... Chavez on the outside slipping Nice left from Vera, Vera eats a hard left, jab right from Chavez ags well. chavez circling and they trade jabs. Hard right from Vera on the inside and Chavez cries. Vera swinging and not landing. Nice left from Chavez on Vera coming in. Nice right from chavez on Vera coming in. vera flurries lands a grazing ng left hand. Chavez cries about low blow and ref warns him. hard left hook from Chavez catches Vera. chavez circling again.
> 
> ...


You are kidding, Bama, right?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I'm waiting for Ward to jump in the ring and whack Vera with his belt when the ref is distracted.


:lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JR :happy!!!


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

jr looking good. vera is caveman like


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6

Vera chargin behind the jab and Chavez moving again. Vera walks into a big right from Chavez, and Vera lands a nice left to the body of Chavez who was moving out. Hard jab right hurts Vera.. Lead right from Chavevz. Hard left and right from Chavez. Vera, pressing behing the jab. Nice left from vera. Vera charfing and missing with wide lefts and rights. Nice right from Chavez off a jab and he is circling again. hard jab right fforom Chavez coutner right from Chavez, Vera is rollowing him now. Hard left to the body hard left to the head of Vera. Vera i is following and walks into a right, a left hook from Vera comign in. Vera trying to get in range and missing with the jab. Chavez jabbing to the body lands a looping left. Vera lnda right Chavez lands a right and a left Vera bounces back that is round.

10 - 9 Chavez Jr.
60 - 54 Chavez Jr.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

56-58 Vera


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> JR :happy!!!


Why didn't you go to this card? Tickets were only $25 - $150


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Clear round for Jr. 58-56 Jr.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Anybody Chavez will stop Vera ?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Did Chavez even see an exercise bike during training? Or a treadmill? Or a swimming pool?


Probs on his patio :lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I seriously can't score this one.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

I like the move Chavez does when he feints with a straight right and left then loads up with a massive right hand. Catches Vera every time.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Why didn't you go to this card? Tickets were only $25 - $150


I'm In Toronto for the film festival till November mate. We gotta get together though when I get back for sure though :deal


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Jr. is too gassed to fight more than a few seconds at a time. Vera can't drop Jr.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I'm In Toronto for the film festival till November mate. We gotta get together though when I get back for sure though :deal


Definitely. Me and Montero have a nice SoCal fight crew going.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

jr got a cut on his noggin?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Almost a Vera round until well ya know

66-67 Vera


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Did that left land? It looked to me like Vera avoided it, then slipped.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7

They meet in the middle Vera throwing the double jab trying to cut the ring on Chavez. Nice jab from Vera.. Gig lead right form Chavez, hard left to the body of Vera. Vera jabbign and pushing now missed left and rihts from Vera. Chavez touching the jab. Hard left to teh body of Vera. Chav lands a hard jab right and another right and Vera chages but lands nothign in his flurry. hard left to body of Vera, Vera eats a left coming in again. Huge right from Vera but Chavez takes it. Missed wide right from Vera. Vera jabbing his way in. Hard left fto the body of Vera. Vera siwnging but landing nothing clean. Hard left from Chavez to the chin of Vera comign in.. Hard left to body of Vera, Vera responds but his work is blocked. Nice right to the head of Chavez Jr. They trade jabs hard jab right from Vera, Chavez Jr. smiles, lands HUGE left hook that buckles Vera's legs and has him wobbly eating left and rights and then the bell.

10 - 9 Chavez Jr.
70 - 63 Chavez Jr.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Damn. Vera got rocked in the last few seconds. Still gave him the round though. 67-66 for Junior.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh, never mind!


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Iron chin


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Definitely. Me and Montero have a nice SoCal fight crew going.


Fuckin' eh man, if only Bazooka wasn't such a cunt we could invite him :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8

Vera coming behind the jab, eats a left to the body, left tot he head on Vera coming in. Nice right from Vera . missed right from Vera. Vera charging in now behind the jab .. Chavez stalking now, lead right from Chavez., double left from Vera lands. Chavez lands lead right. Nice left uppercut from Vera. Chavez stalking, lands hard left to the body of Vera, big right from Chavez jr. Nice right from Vera, but Chavez still coming forward. missed right from Chavez, nice left upppercut from Vera. Hard left to bod yof Vera. Huge right from Chavez. Vera flurries lands a nice right. Hard right to the body hurts Vera and sends him to the ropes, Chaves lands a jab and that is round.

10 - 9 Chavez Jr.
80 - 72 Chavez Jr.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

76-76 Draw


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

vera round. jr looks like he is tiring a little


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

76-76.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Cotto! Cotto! Cotto!

I've enjoyed his career so much. Hope he gets a win or two and walks away. I don't want to get to the point of watching him fight longer than he should.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Why the fuck wasn't Chavez going to the body earlier :ibutt


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

jr doesnt like anyone touching his weiner


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

And people thought Chavez could beat Golovkin :lol: :rofl


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

wow, chavez finally pushes forward


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Fuckin' eh man, if only Bazooka wasn't such a cunt we could invite him :lol:


but you right not to...


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Jr. is being a little bitch. Hoping for the ref to help him.


----------



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

Chavez is such a cunt, those are legit shots and he's whining ALL DAY. SMH


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 9

Vera pressing and Cahvaez bakcing up and slippling. Hard left to bod yof Vera. Vera eats a left. hard left and right and Chavez is backing up. Chavez yells and simply sits back lands a jab right and stands in the middle of the ring covering up. Vera is throwing but not landing clean. Chavez pressing and lands a big right on Vera. Hard left to body of Vera Big left to body of Chavez. Double left from Vera body and head. Hard left to body of Caviez. Jab right from Vera. Hard left to body of Vera.. Vera flurrying but not landing antythign clean. Huge jab right hurts Vera. Lead right from Chavez. Vera flurryign and moving now. Hard coutner right from Chavez at the bell.

10 - 9 Vera
89 - 82 Chavez Jr.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

85-86 Vera


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FFS!!!


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Another clear round for Vera. 86-85 Vera.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

hahaha baby chavez losing 6-3 hahahahaha!!! Cheating ho!


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Vera is winning this fight Bama,, what are you looking at man?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 85-86 Vera


:huh


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

What are the chances of Vera getting a fair decision?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> What are the chances of Vera getting a fair decision?


Hopefully nil.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

According to HBO, only Chavez's punches are having an effect in this fight. 

Let's be honest though, if it goes to the bell Chavez is getting no worse than a draw.

He knows what time it is though.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I think 12 rounds might have really helped Vera. Jr. is dropping rounds down the stretch. He might have fallen over from exhaustion in another round or two.

Vera about to come up on the short end of the sick here, though.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Close fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 10

Vera out pressing and lurrying against Chave's guard. Vera pressing and hitting the guard again. They trade jabs They trade jabs again, Vera eats a hard left Nice left to body of Chavez. Hard right and left from Chavez, another hard rihtt to body and hard left to body of Vera. Vera rlurrying but not landing anything . Vera flurrying on the guard and moviving Big right from Chavez. Hard left to the body of Vera. Vera flurries Chavez lands a big right. Chavez pressing lands huge l left to the body. Hard left tot he body big right hand from chavez and Vera is holding on now. Hard right from Chavez Nice right from Vera. They feint each other and that is round.

10 - 9 Chavez Jr.
99 - 91 Chavez Jr.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Here comes the robbery.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Chavez just isnt a great fighter we already knew that.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:err :err :err


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

95-95 DRAW



which means Chavez wins by robbery


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 10
> 
> Vera out pressing and lurrying against Chave's guard. Vera pressing and hitting the guard again. They trade jabs They trade jabs again, Vera eats a hard left Nice left to body of Chavez. Hard right and left from Chavez, another hard rihtt to body and hard left to body of Vera. Vera rlurrying but not landing anything . Vera flurrying on the guard and moviving Big right from Chavez. Hard left to the body of Vera. Vera flurries Chavez lands a big right. Chavez pressing lands huge l left to the body. Hard left tot he body big right hand from chavez and Vera is holding on now. Hard right from Chavez Nice right from Vera. They feint each other and that is round.
> 
> ...


WHat fight are you watching, Bama?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Vera closing strong. Have Vera winning 96-94. No fucking way he gets the decision though.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

vera acting like he won LOL


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

For all of Vera's scar tissue, his face looks pretty okay.

Not the same for Junior.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

browsing said:


> Vera is winning this fight Bama,, what are you looking at man?


Vera isn't winning shit, he isn't landing anything, you don't get round for throwing it has to be effective and for most of the rounds it was Chavez who lnading the more effective punches.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

HAHAHAHQAHA!!!! 7-3 Vera


watch for the robbery though, no way they're gonna give this to Vera


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> :huh


what's wrong?


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

96-94 Vera.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 10
> 
> Vera out pressing and lurrying against Chave's guard. Vera pressing and hitting the guard again. They trade jabs They trade jabs again, Vera eats a hard left Nice left to body of Chavez. Hard right and left from Chavez, another hard rihtt to body and hard left to body of Vera. Vera rlurrying but not landing anything . Vera flurrying on the guard and moviving Big right from Chavez. Hard left to the body of Vera. Vera flurries Chavez lands a big right. Chavez pressing lands huge l left to the body. Hard left tot he body big right hand from chavez and Vera is holding on now. Hard right from Chavez Nice right from Vera. They feint each other and that is round.
> 
> ...


Classic :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> WHat fight are you watching, Bama?


This fight, people let their hate for Chavez cloud their vision.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I have it too close to be considered a robbery when Jr. gets a decision I don't agree with.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Vera isn't winning shit, he isn't landing anything, you don't get round for throwing it has to be effective and for most of the rounds it was Chavez who lnading the more effective punches.


I agree, but it's not 99-91


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

This is a pretty Close fight in my opinion.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I think Chavez got it. he won the last round. Vera didn't do enough...


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

You knew it. He can't lose a decision unless it's a champion who completely dominates.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:lol: shitty scores


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

ha! Ha!


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

98-92 = decision made before the fight happened. 

Even the Jr. crowd boos.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The right man won, with a card close to the one I had as well.
It is time I put my name in the ticket to be a judge in Vegas or CA.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

i thought they were gonna rob him for a second there


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

They're about to start throwing shit.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

They robbed him.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

What a shock. :fire


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I agree, but it's not 99-91


Of course it isnt.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

98-92. :rofl 

Get fucked. Bad scoring, thought Vera won by about two rounds.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Vera's wife/gf is fine


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Son of a bitch Bama was right again


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> 98-92 = decision made before the fight happened.
> 
> Even the Jr. crowd boos.


My card was filled out as well? 
HBO was giving Vera too many rounds for not doing shit.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

98-92 is one of the worst scorecards ever


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

nah, dont agree.
98-92 ....nah...nah


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

98-92 guess which judge has an escort waiting for them after the fight


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

Vera won this fight on my card 7-3, he outworked and outhustled Chavez the whole fight and now as expected just got robbed by the judges, it is telling that the so-called pro Chavez crowd booed the decision when it was announced.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pay me bitches!!!!! :hammer


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Welp


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

KOTF said:


> Son of a bitch Bama was right again


I am the honorary judge for a reason.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Predictable wide scorecards for Chavez.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

jr won. u guys got to get your eyes checked


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

oh dear. this is really sad.

sad cos it was predictable.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I have it too close to be considered a robbery when Jr. gets a decision I don't agree with.


:deal Well said, sir. Feel exactly the same way.

My only really big complaint is the 98-92 card.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> My card was filled out as well?
> HBO was giving Vera too many rounds for not doing shit.


stevie wonder scores fights better than you


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bob Arum is a fucking snake.


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

Crowd booing Chavez in the post-fight interview, as they well should.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> jr won. u guys got to get your eyes checked


Easily at that, shit wasn't close. They lettheir hate for Jr's antics cloud their vision.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Chavez went out like a bitch, stop crying and throw more punches.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

The crowd reaction is making me feel a little good. Undoubtedly, the crowd is heavily Hispanic, but they know Jr. disrespected the sport and don't agree with the decision. I was afraid there might be blind loyalty.

SoCal has good, knowledgeable fight fans.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Please feed this clown to Ward already.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

i agree with wiesfeld, vera swept 8, 9, 10 so that's an automatic three rounds. the first seven was give and take.

i have vera by 2 rounds. but this shouldn't surprise us.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bhopheadbut said:


> stevie wonder scores fights better than you


But time after time my cards are always similar to one refs who score the fights, even the bradley card everyone wants to shit on me about.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> The crowd reaction is making me feel a little good. Undoubtedly, the crowd is heavily Hispanic, but they know Jr. disrespected the sport and don't agree with the decision. I was afraid there might be blind loyalty.
> 
> SoCal has good, knowledgeable fight fans.


Same here.

That was definitely good to hear.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

maaan i hope they let Ward fuck this kid up


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

sugarshane_24 said:


> i agree with wiesfeld, vera swept 8, 9, 10 so that's an automatic three rounds. the first seven was give and take.
> 
> i have vera by 2 rounds. but this shouldn't surprise us.


He lost the last round so how did he sweep the last 3.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

so does jr piss hot again


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Fucked up scores 
Vera's girl was the highlight of the night


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Easily at that, shit wasn't close. They lettheir hate for Jr's antics cloud their vision.


exactly :good excellent judging btw


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Nope, they are full of shit. Vera won the fight, Chavez got out worked and even started getting his ass beat clearly at several points.

Judges cheated him.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> exactly :good excellent judging btw


If it was easy everyone could do it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

They should do Vera vs GGG if GGG can't find another opponent in time for his next date


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Wouldn't be surprised if Vera gets another fight in Carson. Once you win the fans over here, we'll get behind you. Lopez and JSK win some, lose some, but always have support.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Why isn't Ward hitting Vera with his title during this interview?


----------



## Louie (Jul 16, 2013)

Another ripoff, Vera won that fight. Perhaps crappy Chavez can eat his way into a fight with Adonis Stevens next time round.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> They should do Vera vs GGG if GGG can't find another opponent in time for his next date


Golo would fuck Vera horribly.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> The crowd reaction is making me feel a little good. Undoubtedly, the crowd is heavily Hispanic, but they know Jr. disrespected the sport and don't agree with the decision. I was afraid there might be blind loyalty.
> 
> SoCal has good, knowledgeable fight fans.


no way. Mexican fans call bullshit when we see it. In one of jrs. fight in Mexico they were throwing bottles in the ring for a bad decision.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jim crying about a corrupt judges but realizes at the end a every judge had Chavez winning, killing his whole point. LOL


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

chavez is such a bitch complaining the ref was unfair when nearly everything was rigged for him


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He lost the last round so how did he sweep the last 3.


He didn't lose the last round.

I had a hard time scoring the first half of the fight, but in the second half, Vera's punches started doing more damage. - Enough damage that output became the deciding factor, and he absolutely outscored Chavez in round 10.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> SoCal has good, knowledgeable fight fans.


Thank you :smile:
We have a bias since we're close to the border, but boxing is vey rich and appreciated here


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

browsing said:


> Nope, they are full of shit. Vera won the fight, Chavez got out worked and even started getting his ass beat clearly at several points.
> 
> Judges cheated him.


what? dude, stop it. junior boxed him beautifully. he might have tired at the end but he won that fight


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He lost the last round so how did he sweep the last 3.


lost it with what? better whining?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Lol Jim Lampley parroting Floyd Mayweather Jr... "At the end of the day..." :lol: x10


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Not a robbery (you can make a case for Chavez winning the fight, I thought he won) but 99:91 is just a shit Card.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Great cards from my man @Sweethome_Bama #honor


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

that was gross, they basically told the viewers that this is just how it is.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Oh snap, David Lemueix


Spoiler



won a decision and I didn't get to see it


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> He didn't lose the last round.
> 
> I had a hard time scoring the first half of the fight, but in the second half, Vera's punches started doing more damage. - Enough damage that output became the deciding factor, and he absolutely outscored Chavez in round 10.


He was hurt and pinned on the ropes and getting worked so hard he literraly jumped on Chavez and held him, Chavez was landing the harder, cleaner blows while Vera was flurrying against Jr's guard and Jr was actually rolling and slipping and catching his work. Vera didn't land cleanly at all in the second half. I'm confused by HBO and their shitty new score guy, but it is what it is. Vera only one one round maybe two at best, but Chavez handled it clearly.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Great cards from my man @*Sweethome_Bama* #honor


he was on the balls. i dont know what people were complaining about. veras pity pat punches did nothing all nite


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I'm gonna ball my face off during that Gatti/Ward HBO Legendary nights :-(


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

now let's see if Mayweather gets any production credits in 24/7


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Oh snap, David Lemueix
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Davey Booooooooy :hammer


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

fuck all that, let's have stevenson-chavez by december!


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> he was on the balls. i dont know what people were complaining about. veras pity pat punches did nothing all nite


Your only credible quality is that hottie in your avatar, other than that, stevie wonder even had Vera as winner, stfu...


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

LOL.

This was an actual robbery. But people prefer to label actual close fights like Judah-Matthysse a robbery.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Davey Booooooooy :hammer


:yep did u get to see it?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Hagler said:


> Your only credible quality is that hottie in your avatar, other than that, stevie wonder even had Vera as winner, stfu...


:lol::rofl........:rolleyes


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

That was some bullshit. Chavez is really embarrassing.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep did u get to see it?


I was looking everywhere and it was nowhere to be found. Gonna look in the morning though it should be loaded :deal


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

please feed chavez to GGG or Stevenson or Kovalev


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Andre was slobbering on Chavez's dick for the majority of the fight


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Plain robbery. Watched it with the usual guys over Skype and we all agreed Vera won by a wide margin but expected the fix to come in, despite the others tipping Chavez Jr to win from the start. Shameful shit yet again, Chavez Jr had every advantage and more going into this fight, I don't see how any serious boxing fan can support him. He 's been spoon-fed bums for all of his career and he wouldn't even be a footnote in boxing history if it wasn't for a 12th round hail mary against the sexy one.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Andre was slobbering on Chavez's dick for the majority of the fight


You can't really say "This guy is a disgrace, he's a bum. Don't watch him, he's wasting all our time with this pathetic bullshit display" if you're trying to jockey for a fight with him.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I think it was close, hard to score...but pleaaaase, it was no robbery, no.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

You all score on your heart, not on the rules of the game.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Andre was slobbering on Chavez's dick for the majority of the fight


10 seconds in :lol:


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> no way. Mexican fans call bullshit when we see it. In one of jrs. fight in Mexico they were throwing bottles in the ring for a bad decision.





JDK said:


> Thank you :smile:
> We have a bias since we're close to the border, but boxing is vey rich and appreciated here


Living all my life in Cali, I've always been around Mexican fight fans. A lot of my best friends. I love them.

Mexican fighters have a deserved reputation for bringing the fight, leaving it all in the ring. It's hard not to root for most of them.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

he pulled it out like I said. close but clear. Vera had it in his sights. let it slip. but by the scores on 2 out of 3 cards he didn't have a chance which ain't right...


----------



## C.J. Ross (Sep 19, 2013)

*Sweethome_Bama*'s scorecard looks like mine:deal:happy


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

C.J. Ross said:


> *Sweethome_Bama*'s scorecard looks like mine:deal:happy


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

96-94 to chavez was a decent card. i can understand that, don't agree at all as i had it the other way.

the difference with this though is that it is close fight as scores are concerned but vera had a dollar and chavez 99 cents. to tell me that chavez was the richer man out of these two while one card saying something that was completely irrelevant to the fight










anyways i'll leave it at that, it seems the few who think chavez won are banding together to force an opinion that isn't true.


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Andre was slobbering on Chavez's dick for the majority of the fight


Yep, he was promoting Chavez Jr, building him up the fans ears as if he is a good fighter. You know what that's for.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I had it 6-4 Chavez.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> If someone was picking Dawson in that fight they weren't paying attention.


Oh really?



Dealt_with said:


> Dawson should win easily. Ward stopped Dawson because he caught him with surprise punches and completely nullified Dawson, causing Dawson to quit more than anything. Stevenson doesn't have those skills, he'll need to catch Dawson with a hail mary punch to pull it off.




Weren't paying attention then were we?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Andre was slobbering on Chavez's dick for the majority of the fight


he wants that fight hahaha. only way he gets on pay-per-view. they didn't have him on camera after the fight and just as well. he would have undoubtedly spun it in a direction as to clearly not down a potential opponent. seriously, he could risk that by saying something, Arum is petty like that...


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Boxing Fanatic said:


>


To make you guys feel better, the brazilian commentator also scored the fight for Chavez, quite clearly.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You all score on your heart, not on the rules of the game.





Sweethome_Bama said:


> ...that's what we call a straw man..


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

O59 said:


> Oh really?
> 
> Weren't paying attention then were we?[/COLOR]


Ouch. He got "dealt with" quickly.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> To make you guys feel better, the brazilian commentator also scored the fight for Chavez, quite clearly.


How did you see it?


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

Guys, the Brazilian commentator had it for Chavez Jr. Chavez Jr won, just deal with it.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

If he had just fought Bute after Froch he wouldn't even be here right now.

But hey he is the 2nd best fighter in the world, but honestly, I think he's stooping to a low level by even considering chavez, IDC how much money you will make


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

EngorgedW/Blood said:


> Ouch. He got "dealt with" quickly.


It was post #17 in the prediction thread for Stevenson-Dawson.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?6796-Chad-Dawson-vs-Adonis-Stevenson-predictions/page2


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> How did you see it?


I didn´t score round by round.....I feel like most of the rounds were close though, but people saying it was a robbery are overeacting imo....


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

C.J. Ross said:


> *Sweethome_Bama*'s scorecard looks like mine:deal:happy


UD


----------



## C.J. Ross (Sep 19, 2013)

98-92 Chavez


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

O59 said:


> Oh really?
> 
> Weren't paying attention then were we?[/COLOR]


:rofl


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

This 24/7 off to a good start imo


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

C.J. Ross said:


> 98-92 Chavez


Terrible scorecard for CJ Ross's standards. The real Ross would have had it 120-108 for Chavez Jr (Yes, even ignoring that it was only 10 rounds).


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

You all should leave the judging to the professionals.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

O59 said:


> Oh really?
> 
> Weren't paying attention then were we?[/COLOR]


:lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch


----------



## C.J. Ross (Sep 19, 2013)

EngorgedW/Blood said:


> Terrible scorecard for CJ Ross's standards. The real Ross would have had it 120-108 for Chavez Jr (Yes, even ignoring that it was only 10 rounds).


:rofl


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol Bradley calling Marquez a cheater


----------



## C.J. Ross (Sep 19, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You all should leave the judging to the professionals.


Preach :cheers


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

Vic said:


> I didn´t score round by round.....I feel like most of the rounds were close though, but people saying it was a robbery are overeacting imo....


I scored it 7-3 for Vera. Chavez Jr brought nothing but complaints to the red. His name got him the decision.

"People saying"...forget about what people are saying on this site for a minute, look at the fans at the arena who have no influence from commentators, booing at JCC Jr and cheering Vera, look at the unofficial scorecards. Stop trying to go against the grain to purposely have an unpopular opinion and look like "I know boxing, I have special boxing goggles, borrowed it from Gale Van Hoy."


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I was looking everywhere and it was nowhere to be found. Gonna look in the morning though it should be loaded :deal


yeah our boy sweetboxing should have it ready for us. Usually the Canadian fights are easy to obtain


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Loving the fire building between Tim and Juan


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You all should leave the judging to the professionals.


The professional crooks?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

EngorgedW/Blood said:


> I scored it 7-3 for Vera. Chavez Jr brought nothing but complaints to the red. His name got him the decision.
> 
> "People saying"...forget about what people are saying on this site for a minute, look at the fans at the arena who have no influence from commentators, booing at JCC Jr and cheering Vera, look at the unofficial scorecards. Stop trying to go against the grain to purposely have an unpopular opinion and look like "I know boxing, I have special boxing goggles, borrowed it from Gale Van Hoy."


While I was watching, and the rounds were finished, I always thought with myself "hmm, Vera was busier, but Jr´s punches seemed to be heavier and clearest."


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> WHat fight are you watching, Bama?


Bama inhabits his own little world, an alternate reality, if you will.

And this is never more evident than when he does RBRs. :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah our boy sweetboxing should have it ready for us. Usually the Canadian fights are easy to obtain


I think I tell sweetboxing I love him/her once a month :lol:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

O59 said:


> Oh really?
> 
> Weren't paying attention then were we?[/COLOR]


:lol: No I wasn't. As a Ward fan I was trying to give him a bit too much credit for that victory in retrospect, and as a Dawson fan I was in a bit of denial over what had happened to him with Ward and Miranda in regards to his deteriorating chin.
It was a bit of a hail mary punch, but Stevenson does have better timing and skills than I've given him credit for previously. Cloud did make him look like a better boxer than he is. Stevenson is still unproven to me.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol: No I wasn't. As a Ward fan I was trying to give him a bit too much credit for that victory in retrospect, and as a Dawson fan I was in a bit of denial over what had happened to him with Ward and Miranda in regards to his deteriorating chin.
> It was a bit of a hail mary punch, but Stevenson does have better timing and skills than I've given him credit for previously. Cloud did make him look like a better boxer than he is. Stevenson is still unproven to me.


Fair enough.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Chavez won imo, not 8-2 though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Setanta said:


> Bama inhabits his own little world, an alternate reality, if you will.
> 
> And this is never more evident than when he does RBRs. :lol:


Yet I'm always on point with a judge in the venue. LOL.
More times my card matches with the actual winner of a fight.
Keeping hating, but take note.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yet I'm always on point with a judge in the venue. LOL.
> More times my card matches with the actual winner of a fight.


No, Bama. That's another figment of your ALTERNATE reality. Most of the time, the judges get it right and your cards are simply iconoclastic.

And amusing.

Now, I used to take this for trolling, but maybe not.



Sweethome_Bama said:


> Keeping hating, but take note.


Who said anything 'bout hate, young fella ?

In the baby pics you posted, you looked cuddly and very lovable.

'Course, that was when you was a mere cub.:yep


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Setanta said:


> No, Bama. That's another figment of your ALTERNATE reality. Most of the time, the judges get it right and your cards are simply iconoclastic.
> 
> And amusing.
> 
> ...


If reality is alternate reality for you, then that should tell you something about yourself. 
I stay calling these fights correctly and breaking down what is happening for the people.
Its what I do.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

The 96-94 scorecard was actually crap too. She gave Vera the first 4 rounds and then had Chavez sweeping the last 6 rounds. How Chavez won the 9th round, hey don't ask me


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> If reality is alternate reality for you, then that should tell you something about yourself.
> I stay calling these fights correctly and breaking down what is happening for the people.
> *Its what I do*.


And you do it so well.

Better than anyone else in that alternate reality.

Keep on postin', kid !


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

O59 said:


> Oh really?
> 
> Weren't paying attention then were we?[/COLOR]


shit :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Setanta said:


> And you do it so well.
> 
> Better than anyone else in that alternate reality.
> 
> Keep on postin', kid !


 Haters let me know I'm on the right track. Keep hating.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Haters let me know I'm on the right track. Keep hating.


Nobody hates you, you poor paranoid critter.

We just tryin' to keep you right, s'all, Bama

In all matters, including the sweet science.:yep


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Regardless of scores, Chavez looked fucking horrible. Why in the fuck he didnt fight like he always does (pressure/body punching/bullying) is beyond my understanding, worst shit I've ever seen.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Regardless of scores, Chavez looked fucking horrible. Why in the fuck he didnt fight like he always does (pressure/body punching/bullying) is beyond my understanding, worst shit I've ever seen.


He didn't train and couldn't do the things he needed to do.

He's near the end of the line.

Barring some major knocking-off-his-ass-enroute-to- Damascus, he's about to be Pavliked.


----------



## sinosleep (May 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Vera's wife/gf is fine


At least he can be happy with that after this robbery. The fact that this journeyman wound up with a hotter girlfriend that that clown Jr. should give us all hope.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

sinosleep said:


> At least he can be happy with that after this robbery. The fact that this journeyman wound up with a hotter girlfriend that that clown Jr. should give us all hope.


Chavez has a cutie I she is pregnant and still looks cute. They both got lucky as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Setanta said:


> He didn't train and couldn't do the things he needed to do.
> 
> He's near the end of the line.
> 
> Barring some major knocking-off-his-ass-enroute-to- Damascus, he's about to be Pavliked.


I get that...but my point is that he obviously had a strategy to move and try to slip punches, set shit up...whatever, bro you're a come forward bully brawler, fight like it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> I get that...but my point is that he obviously had a strategy to move and try to slip punches, set shit up...whatever, bro you're a come forward bully brawler, fight like it.


But he boxed well and setup Vera perfectly to walk into punches.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> But he boxed well and setup Vera perfectly to walk into punches.


I appreciate a "good boxer" as much as anybody, but he isn't a "good boxer" he's an iron chinned, come forward body punishing fighter who applies pressure and imposes his will on opponents, tonight was pitiful. He allowed a B class fighter to hang around and in the mind of most beat him clearly. I'm not here to argue scores, in the mind of many if not most boxing fans he got beat, that's simply an observation and illustration of my point. He had no business being in a fight like that with Vera, and it was the worst I've ever seen him look. Yes, I am a fan, check my post history, I'm not hatin on him, I'm just saying he looked terrible.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Vic said:


> While I was watching, and the rounds were finished, I always thought with myself "hmm, Vera was busier, but Jr´s punches seemed to be heavier and clearest."


I hear you but there were some in which Chavez seemed to think if he just hit Vera twice Vera could swarm all over him and smack the bejesus out of him and it was still in his control if he landed a couple nice ones. I thought he had his head up his arse tonight. Ugly post-fight interview too.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Whether Chavez won or not, the scores were plain wrong. 98-92?


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Clear win for Vera.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You all should leave the judging to the professionals.


Will you be taking your own advice, and leaving the judging to the professionals?

I highly doubt it. You're a walking, talking contradiction.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> Will you be taking your own advice, and leaving the judging to the professionals?
> 
> I highly doubt it. You're a walking, talking contradiction.


I'm one of the most professional judges on the internet. I have seen my cards referenced on ESB, CHB, FightHype, BoxingScene, Fight News, and etc. I'm the honorable judge for a reason.

If you want me to teach you how to judge fights, let me know. I give out lessons every Friday.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I'm one of the most professional judges on the internet. I have seen my cards referenced on ESB, CHB, FightHype, BoxingScene, Fight News, and etc. I'm the honorable judge for a reason.
> 
> If you want me to teach you how to judge fights, let me know. I give out lessons every Friday.


:lol: you made me chuckle there Bama. Good one :good


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

chavez won the fight. i dont know what people saw. even rafael had it 96-94 jr, not a surprise. hes 1 of the worst at scoring fights :lol:atsch


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> :lol::rofl........:rolleyes


Preferred the last girl but would still smash that arse to bits on the bike too....


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

According to these score cards, Chavez beat Vera's ass more decisively than Mayweather did to Canelo.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You all should leave the judging to the professionals.


http://www.boxingnewsonline.net/lat...o-cesar-chavez-jnr-by-53-members-of-the-press

:deal


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

They don't know how to score, the fact that some gave Vera 7 rounds should tell you that.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I also think that you can make a case for Chavez. But 99:91 is just way to clear. But some People cant admit that they are wrong. But hey everybody can score how they want to.:lol:


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> I appreciate a "good boxer" as much as anybody, but he isn't a "good boxer" he's an iron chinned, come forward body punishing fighter who applies pressure and imposes his will on opponents, tonight was pitiful. He allowed a B class fighter to hang around and in the mind of most beat him clearly. I'm not here to argue scores, in the mind of many if not most boxing fans he got beat, that's simply an observation and illustration of my point. He had no business being in a fight like that with Vera, and it was the worst I've ever seen him look. Yes, I am a fan, check my post history, I'm not hatin on him, I'm just saying he looked terrible.


Chavez was given a gift because of who he is, nothing more. If a headliner fighter put on that same performance as Vera, they would have won without a doubt.



Atlanta said:


> According to these score cards, Chavez beat Vera's ass more decisively than Mayweather did to Canelo.


Ain't that some shit? Thats why people who are scoring this fight for Chavez are clearly bias because Canelo got white washed and Vera was putting hands on the champ like he wasn't even scared of him.



Sweethome_Bama said:


> They don't know how to score, the fact that some gave Vera 7 rounds should tell you that.


Vera won more rounds than Chavez and did more to get the nod than Chavez did, you and the rest of the judges who scored the fight for him were either going off his family name or enjoying one hard shot over all the punishing work Vera was doing.



fightscorecollector said:


> I was able to collect 59 Press Scores for the Boxing News Site for the Vera-Chavez fight at the weekend where not one Press member scored for Chavez.
> 
> My Score was 96-94 Vera and my full card is on the site
> 
> ...


Everyone else has some explaining to do as to why they scored the fight for Chavez, especially the official judges.

This needs to change, someone needs to launch an investigation and make a call for scoring reformation. These questionable and heinous score cards must stop.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry folks Vera didn't do shit for the first 8 rounds but thrown on Chavez Jr's guard and occasional land a left to the body or a right on Chavez moving away, whereas Chavez was banging Vera hard every round with a hard left hook to the body or head and the ocassional straight right off a measured jab.

What a experienced judge looks for over the novice is effective aggression, you don't reward people on raw activity that isn't effective.

/lesson#1


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bama,

IMO you're waaaay too hung up on that term "effective aggression." It doesn't mean that the guy who hits harder wins. It only means that if one fighter lands a lot of weak blows, that do nothing or are just jabs, then he should get as much credit for them. Chavez threw the heavier, thudding punches, (which Vera really should have been able to avoid) but Vera's punches were hardly "ineffective. Plus, In the second half of the fight, he seemed to put more into them, and was legitimately hurting Chavez.

- And It's not like Chavez ever actually HURT Vera, either.

You can't negate Vera's output just because Chavez hit a little bit harder.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Bama,
> 
> IMO you're waaaay too hung up on that term "effective aggression." It doesn't mean that the guy who hits harder wins. It only means that if one fighter lands a lot of weak blows, that do nothing or are just jabs, then he should get as much credit for them. Chavez threw the heavier, thudding punches, (which Vera really should have been able to avoid) but Vera's punches were hardly "ineffective. Plus, In the second half of the fight, he seemed to pout more into them, and was legitimately hurting Chavez.
> 
> ...


I'm not too hung up on one of the 4 main criteria of judging. LOL.

Effective aggression is simple, is the work effective at scoring, Vera's work was not scoring because it was hitting the guard or not landing cleanly on Chavez. Where as in the same round Chavez would throw less, land clean, and take more effect than the blows that Vera would occasionally land.
Second half of the fight he was able to land more cleanly, but Chavez was also able to land cleaner and hurt him more with those cleaner shots as well, buckling Vera's legs twice, in two rounds I can't remember now, and hurting Vera very hard to the body in the 10th to the point his legs locked up on the ropes and Vera had to hold on just to stay up.

So I'm good with regard to what I saw and scored in the fight.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> So I'm good with regard to what I saw and scored in the fight.


So was C.J. Ross.

Its not your silly card that concerns me though, it was the officials cards that deserve the suspicion.

How much does Vegas have to do with the scoring of these fights? Did Chavez get the nod so they could make a mega-fight in the future?

All signs point to yes.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

browsing said:


> So was C.J. Ross.
> 
> Its not your silly card that concerns me though, it was the officials cards that deserve the suspicion.
> 
> How much does Vegas have to do with the scoring of these fights? Did Chavez get the nod so they could make a mega-fight in the future?


I think people like you should recognize the difference between a fight that was competitive but could be a wide decision in either fighters direction depending on how much weight you put on scoring criteria, a a one sided boxing match or masterclass like the one Floyd put on Canelo, or what Adonis put on Cloud, and etc.

The Chavez Jr. victory was no robbery in the slightest. Chavez won more rounds.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I think people like you should recognize the difference between a fight that was competitive but could be a wide decision in either fighters direction depending on how much weight you put on scoring criteria, a a one sided boxing match or masterclass like the one Floyd put on Canelo, or what Adonis put on Cloud, and etc.
> 
> The Chavez Jr. victory was no robbery in the slightest. Chavez won more rounds.


Scoring on effective aggression still does not give the fight to Chavez in terms of points scored. I respect the notion of 'scoring criteria', but how exactly are you weighing out these points? Does one punch landed by Chavez Jnr negate all fits of punishment that Jnr was taking?

You can't score the fight for Chavez on the idea that his heavier looking punches that Chavez landed here or there pleased you more than the damage that Vera put out on Chavez.

Vera looked like he hadn't even been in a fight afterwards, Chavez looked like he just got jumped by bullies...So how exactly are you scoring 'effective aggression' when the heavier, stronger fighter's aggression failed to do anything to the opposition?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I'm not too hung up on one of the 4 main criteria of judging. LOL.
> 
> Effective aggression is simple, is the work effective at scoring, Vera's work was not scoring because it was hitting the guard or not landing cleanly on Chavez.....


Well, now I think you've lost it, no matter how much I normally agree with you. :-( :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

browsing said:


> Scoring on effective aggression still does not give the fight to Chavez in terms of points scored. I respect the notion of 'scoring criteria', but how exactly are you weighing out these points? Does one punch landed by Chavez Jnr negate all fits of punishment that Jnr was taking?
> 
> You can't score the fight for Chavez on the idea that his heavier looking punches that Chavez landed here or there pleased you more than the damage that Vera put out on Chavez.
> 
> Vera looked like he hadn't even been in a fight afterwards, Chavez looked like he just got jumped by bullies...So how exactly are you scoring 'effective aggression' when the heavier, stronger fighter's aggression failed to do anything to the opposition?


The post you quoted detailed why I picked Chavez's work over Vera, you ignore that to then put up a strawman argument and then you throw in the chestnut of who looked the best after the fight.

Fights aren't won by who looks the best after the fight, but who won the most rounds or who made the other fighter stop.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I'm not too hung up on one of the 4 main criteria of judging. LOL.
> 
> *Effective aggression is simple, is the work effective at scoring, Vera's work was not scoring because it was hitting the guard or not landing cleanly on Chavez*. Where as in the same round Chavez would throw less, land clean, and take more effect than the blows that Vera would occasionally land.
> Second half of the fight he was able to land more cleanly, but Chavez was also able to land cleaner and hurt him more with those cleaner shots as well, buckling Vera's legs twice, in two rounds I can't remember now, and hurting Vera very hard to the body in the 10th to the point his legs locked up on the ropes and Vera had to hold on just to stay up.
> ...


Not true. Vera landed cleanly all night Long and on almost every round. You didnt watched the fight if you think Vera didnt landed plenty clean shots in every round. He outlanded Chavez in every round even landing 2-3 clean shots in a row while Chavez only was throwing single shots. I dont say that the fight was a robbery but 99:91 is just wide as fuck. period.:-(


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Not true. Vera landed cleanly all night Long and on almost every round. You didnt watched the fight if you think Vera didnt landed plenty clean shots in every round. He outlanded Chavez in every round even landing 2-3 clean shots in a row while Chavez only was throwing single shots. I dont say that the fight was a robbery but 99:91 is just wide as fuck. period.:-(


It is very true, Vera wasn't landing cleanly at all, not until the later rounds and even those were overshadowed by the hard left hooks and rights Chavez were landing.
He didn't outland anything, he was hitting guard, the compubox worship is ridiculous.
It was a competitive fight in each round, but Chavez just won the rounds to the point where the decision is wide.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> It is very true, Vera wasn't landing cleanly at all, not until the later rounds and even those were overshadowed by the hard left hooks and rights Chavez were landing.....


Okay than you just saw a different fight than anyone else. I dont remember that fight you talk about. From round one on Vera was landing clean. but I guess all the fighters/people who tought that Vera won dont have a clue and in fact we have a big and clear winner in Chavez. Thats what your score Card says. 99:91:lol: And yes Vera outlanded Chavez. Just a fact. Bye. think what you want. Not a robbery for me but 99:91 is a Little funny score Card.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Okay than you just saw a different fight than anyone else. I dont remember that fight you talk about. From round one on Vera was landing clean. but I guess all the fighters/people who tought that Vera won dont have a clue and in fact we have a big and clear winner in Chavez. Thats what your score Card says. 99:91:lol: And yes Vera outlanded Chavez. Just a fact. Bye. think what you want. Not a robbery for me but 99:91 is a Little funny score Card.


Looks to me there were 3 judges who agreed with me.


----------

